# New photographer from Ukraine!



## Peter "RamMan" (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi!
I would be very glad if you visit my website and check out my photos.

Photography: Peter Myhaleha 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2016)

I went to your website... didn't see any photos.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 27, 2016)

I went to you website and saw your photos on a link to 500px. Your image were nice, but for me seemed more like a stock photo gallery. Your photos were well execute but lacked a story and emotion. Photography is no different than the written word. For me, you need to take your photographic skill and add the character of drama and emotion to you photos. 

Welcome to the forum. Most of us are here to learn and help.


----------



## Designer (Jul 28, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 28, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I went to you website and saw your photos on a link to 500px. Your image were nice, but for me seemed more like a stock photo gallery. Your photos were well execute but lacked a story and emotion. Photography is no different than the written word. For me, you need to take your photographic skill and add the character of drama and emotion to you photos



Pretty much exactly what Gary said.
Reasonably executed but completely anonymous.


----------

